# Murray 10 speed with actra index shifting



## Cyarberry (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi !
I just bought a bike at a yard sale and am trying to figure out what year it is.
I found this serial number ? MON2113784 Also, there is a sticker that says made in Lawrenceburg, TN.

Does anyone know how old this might be ?

thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## Waterland (Jun 19, 2013)

Pictures help a lot in determining the age of a bicycle, but from what you've described I'd guess it's most likely 80's or 90's.  The Lawrenceburg plant closed in 1998, so it's earlier than that for sure.


----------



## Cyarberry (Jun 19, 2013)

*photo of Murray 10 speed*

The bike is in mint condition. I was told that it had just set in the garage.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like late 80's to early 90's. Post the numbers on the silver decal above the bottom bracket.


----------



## Cyarberry (Jun 19, 2013)

kngtmat said:


> Looks like late 80's to early 90's. Post the numbers on the silver decal above the bottom bracket.





Thank you !  The number on the decal is 5-9976-061495..........is the 061495 the date ?

I appreciate your help !


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 19, 2013)

The last two numbers are 95 so it's from 1995.


Those are the model numbers that are used for Sears to order a bike or buy replacement parts. The link has a diagram you could save or print if anyone wanted to.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...9/1303200/10037013/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## Cyarberry (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you very much ! I'll hold on to that !

Oh, I'd say I got a steal....paid $10 for the bike


----------



## Waterland (Jun 20, 2013)

$10 for a barely ridden bike is a great deal, it will make a great rider.  If it's 95, that puts it in the last few years that Murrays were still made in the US by Murray of Ohio.  US production stopped in 1999 and the Murray name was sold to Pacific Cylcles in 2000, who imported bikes from Taiwan and China and put the Murray name on them.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 20, 2013)

For $10 & is like brand new you made a great score.


----------

